# 5 day morula success



## floflo (Apr 29, 2017)

anyone have or even heard of any success stories with a 5 day morula ? had ET today.....feeling disappointed...:-( please share ...need some hope xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi sorry I've no experience with morulas but I'm kinda in the same situation after 2miscarrages from grade A embryos we are now left with lower grades and I'm planning on transferring 2 grade c compacted embryos in September. Like you I'm looking for some positive stories. 
Getting pregnant isn't the issue carrying the babies is my problem . Any hope ?


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi floflo,

Today I had my 12 week scan with one of my five day morulas. I'm 39. 

Jen, don't give up hope based on the grades. 

Our 3rd and 4th cycle which were top grade hatching blastocysts both ended in miscarriage. This cycle we were on the way to the clinic for Day 5 transfer when we were told not to come in as we had three morulas. They checked them again the next morning and transferred two blastocysts. These were the lowest grade embryos we had in the last three cycles. A 4bc and 4cc I think, compared with 5aa and 5ab previously. I was distraught and began looking at donor cycles as this was the plan if the final OE cycle didn't work. After about six days, I told my husband that we should just test, it was going to be negative and we could start to plan the next step. I was utterly convinced that there was no way this could be ok. But, we're doing ok so far and have had the all clear on the Harmony test. 

Don't give up. Although visual grading provides some guidance, for us, it was the little one that you wouldn't have bet on who has made it this far. 

Good luck to both of you. 

Ms G. xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you Mrs.G and congrats on your pregnancy x 
I keep telling myself that grade isn't important but it stays in the back of my mind. It's hard to get any information on compacted embryos so it's hard to tell. But the fact that I can get pregnant is a positive also . 
Flo flo how are you ? Any positive symptoms yet ?


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

I had a 5 day transfer of a morula and poor graded D blast. I don't know which one took but I am now 33 weeks pregnant with one baby. Don't give up hope. I didn't think we stood a chance but here we are. Dr Robert Winston is a good one to look up and I really liked his view that grading an embryo is like looking at someone in the street and labelling them as intelligent, even though you don't know them. Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you Mrs.RL and congratulations x 
These stories are just what I need to keep my faith. 
These little embryos will work and I'll get my earth baby 👶 x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd just like to add I miscarried with a grade 1 hatching blast. This cycle we had a very early blast grade b and c and I'm not 8 weeks pregnant x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you Jen, wishing you the best of luck! 

Good luck Floflo! 

Congratulations to Ms G and Teammonkey x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Congrats Teammonkey x I'm feeling a lot better thank you all x the more success stories for the lower grades the better I feel. It's such a rollercoaster this journey unless you have lived it you can't understand. 
Heartfelt thanks and luck to you all x


----------



## floflo (Apr 29, 2017)

thanks Ms G and Teammonkey. BIG congrats ! xx its an amazing happy ending for you and your family:-). 
im praying for the same.Its not easy when the labs talk about the 'perfect' blasts (had m/c with 5aa:-()


----------

